# Shoot Through Blind Windows Question? and Last Nights Hunt.



## WallyGator (Jun 12, 2006)

Has anyone had an arrow shoot weird because it was shoot through a shoot through window on a blind? 

Missed a nice doe last at only 17 yards with my crossbow, it's the only thing I can think that caused it. Before I went out, I was shooting at 20 yards, without a rest and putting it a 4 inch pattern.

First time in the blind this year. First time hunting a new piece of prime deer land in Coshocton county, I got permission to hunt. Saw 4 doe. First one came in at 4:55. Needless to say I'm excited and optimistic about this year deer season.

Shoot Straight Guys,


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

What type of broadheads are you shooting? I know you can shoot through them but i never do.


----------



## WallyGator (Jun 12, 2006)

NAP Thunderhead 100's


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

I know you are not supposed to shoot expandables but fixed blades are ok. I always take the screen off when i get in and just sit in the shaddows inside.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Kasting, that's what I do too. With the inside of mine being black the deer don't seem to be bothered by it.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

glad to see this post as I have been looking into getting a 'tent' ground blind.


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

Mostly use my blind for shot gun season, but have on ocasion used it for bow hunting, but always take down the window screan. I dont trust it, if a small branch can redirect your arrows path so can a " shoot thru window"..take no chances.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't have one of the ground blinds but have thought about getting one. I know if I had one I would not trust shooting with opening the windows. I just would not trust it enough.

There is one way to answer your question. Shoot some broadheads at a target from inside and find out for yourself. Remember practice is the key to success. You may answer a lot of questions and problems quickly from trying it.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I frequent www.archerytalk.com, and I have read very few negatives about the shoot through mesh. 

I have read though, that wearing black is a must in a blind, not camo. 

I would love to have a Double Bull, but can't see dropping that kind of coin on one. Maybe when I am rich! Yeah right!  

lg_mouth


----------



## WallyGator (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks Guys... No more screens for me, Or at least open the bottom 6 inches. Plenty of room to shoot with a crossbow.


----------



## Pond Puppy (Apr 7, 2005)

WallyGator

I have a Doghouse blind and shoot through the mesh. The key is to practice a few shots out of it. Must be very careful to follow through with your shots also and that includes a crossbow. I use Thunderhead 125s and as long as I follow through the arrows fly perfect.


----------

